# Collecting tomorrow



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

After 2.5 years with our beloved Hymer 644 and around 18,000 miles we have decided that we need something a bit more modern. We love the classic look of "the Tin" (as our Daughters christened it) and felt that newer Hymers just didn't have the same quality. So we have taken the plunge and are collecting our new (to us) Euramobil 810HB tomorrow. It's a late 2003 model but although it has a posh leather wallet with lots of equipment leaflets in it it does not have an overall handbook.
Does anyone know if there is such a thing?
Thanks
Richard


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

ours has a wallet with lots of bits in too but no actual booklet!!!

we too were ex hymer people and now being the proud owners of an 810 ourselves we wouldn't go back...we found euramobil's to be more family friendly for us than the hymer although harry(hymer) still has a place in our hearts in being the camper that started us off.

there are lots of people on here who have 810's so don't be afraid to ask anything i am sure someone will have an answer

enjoy the van!!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

810's a lovely mh, I have friends with them. We had an older Euramobil 695 and we couldn't fault the build quality.


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thank's Hannah & Snelly. 
I'm sure we'll have further questions in due course
Richard


----------



## 93986 (May 1, 2005)

my eura, although a 690hb and a 2002 came with all the booklets.

i would think to a greater or lesser degree that it would cover most models.

if you like i could photocopy said manuals and post them off.

let me know.

Mark


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Mark,
I have sent you a pm.
Richard


----------

